

The Last Mile: A tech incubator in San Quentin prison [video] - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/last-mile-documentary/

======
bsbechtel
Saw this on CBS This Morning today. This is a great example to counter the
many naysayers who think that there is a certain percentage of our population
who will never get or learn technology, and therefore we need to take drastic
steps to help these people. Given the right learning environment, I strongly
believe you can teach anyone virtually any skill. There is going to be
variance in how quickly people can adopt those skills and how well they can be
applied, but at the end of the day having those skills is better than not
having them.

------
dperfect
As someone who's met Chris and knows a mentor for The Last Mile, I can't say
enough good things about this. In my opinion, we desperately need more of
these kinds of out-of-the-box solutions to social problems. This is what
progress looks like.

------
goeric
Watch the video, you won't regret it. Really inspiring.

------
whoInvited
want to invest in the tunnels-as-a-service startup

